# Gt35r vs k26/tO4e



## RocksThatTasteLikeCheese (Dec 27, 2005)

looking for a turbo for my vr and im considering these two, also open to other suggestions, im going for 450-500whp. after lookign at the flow charts for these 2 turbos it looks like they both flow about the same. basically i want to know if the gt35r is going to blow the doors off a k26/t04 or are they fairly equal. turbos in question. 
GT35R








K26/t04e


----------



## vwjunkie68 (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: Gt35r vs k26/tO4e (RocksThatTasteLikeCheese)*

The GT series turbos will spool quicker, the K26/T04 (unless the center section is full bearing, I don't think it is available with full bearing yet), is only bushed, so it's a little slower. Use the one that will bolt on to your manifold.
Also the GT turbos tend to be a little more efficient, from better design. But the K26/T04 WILL make plenty of power.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

gt35 compressor wheel is larger then almost any standard t4 compressor wheel as well. By quite a bit, unless you include 60-1 and stuff in there.


----------



## RocksThatTasteLikeCheese (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Gt35r vs k26/tO4e (RocksThatTasteLikeCheese)*

when would each of these turbos spool aprox rpm??


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Gt35r vs k26/tO4e (RocksThatTasteLikeCheese)*

That's like comparing an Xbox 360 to an Atari unit from the mid 80's.
The K26/T04E is a mutt turbo done up by rebuilders, they were made so that the audi crowd could use their exhisting exhaust manifold and have a "superior" T04E compressor section on it, but the 35R's GT40 compressor wheel is still bigger and more efficient than even the T-series 60-1, then there's the Center Section where the GT is more than lightyears ahead of the old T series using less moving parts and a Dual Ball bearing assembly.
Hope this helps and let me know if you need any help choosing other turbos.


----------



## RocksThatTasteLikeCheese (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Gt35r vs k26/tO4e (killa)*

cool man that makes my decision much easier gt35r it is then


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Gt35r vs k26/tO4e (RocksThatTasteLikeCheese)*

What are the hp range of the GT35R compared with that of the GT30R.. Spool range.. etc.. Just wanted to get a sense of it.. Havent been able to find much..
Cheers


----------



## Der ABT (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: Gt35r vs k26/tO4e (UBER1.8t)*

my 35r makes me grin every time i look at it.


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Gt35r vs k26/tO4e (UBER1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER1.8t* »_What are the hp range of the GT35R compared with that of the GT30R.. Spool range.. etc.. Just wanted to get a sense of it.. Havent been able to find much..
Cheers 

30R will max out around 500-550whp depending on the motor , 35R will get to 600-650whp depening on motor.


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Gt35r vs k26/tO4e (SSj4G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSj4G60* »_30R will max out around 500-550whp depending on the motor , 35R will get to 600-650whp depening on motor.


Thought they were around there.. I know that the 30R spools up around 4k doesnt the 35R spool right around there as well..?? Didnt think there was a big difference in spool time between the two.

Cheers


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Gt35r vs k26/tO4e (RocksThatTasteLikeCheese)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RocksThatTasteLikeCheese* »_cool man that makes my decision much easier gt35r it is then









I wasen't sure if it was such a hard choice.
T-series over GT-series








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good man GT35r


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Gt35r vs k26/tO4e (GTijoejoe)*

Come on now you know the T series is where its at.. I mean shoot Atari is still soo much better than XBox 360.. Geez where have you been?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Gt35r vs k26/tO4e (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_That's like comparing an Xbox 360 to an Atari unit from the mid 80's.
The K26/T04E is a mutt turbo done up by rebuilders, they were made so that the audi crowd could use their exhisting exhaust manifold and have a "superior" T04E compressor section on it, but the 35R's GT40 compressor wheel is still bigger and more efficient than even the T-series 60-1, then there's the Center Section where the GT is more than lightyears ahead of the old T series using less moving parts and a Dual Ball bearing assembly.
Hope this helps and let me know if you need any help choosing other turbos.

LOL that first line was GOLD!


----------



## GreenA3 (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Gt35r vs k26/tO4e (Rippinralf)*

The ONLY reason i'm not useing a GT35r yet... Is that the 70trim T3/T4 is free or close too it!


----------

